# Maskenmodus



## GreenThunder (23. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einmal Wissen, was es mit dem Maskenmodus auf sich hat. Ich hab ihn zwar bei den unterschiedlichsten Tutorials schon angewendet, aber so richtig weiß ich nicht, was das ist.   Kann mir das jemand bitte erklären?
Hab auch schon in der PS-Hilfe, in der Forumsuche und bei Google geschaut, aber nirgends was genaues gefunden.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Leola13 (23. September 2003)

Hai,

hast Du dir dies schon mal angesehen ?
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials26419.html 

Besonders für Aquarianer interessant.  

Ansonsten such mal nach : verschmelzen, ineinander, dazu gibt es einen Menge
Fragen und Antworten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## BSE Royal (23. September 2003)

Um da mal eben nachzuhaken: Was meinst du mit Maskenmodus?

Den Maskierungsmodus, oder die Ebenenmaske?
Sind zwei komplett verschiedene Dinge!

Maskierungsmodus ist eine Methode, Auswahlen zu Erstellen,. Du wechselst dazu per "Q" in den Maskierungsmodus und kansnt nun mit dem Pinsel (oder auch anderen Werkzeugen) eine Art Lack aufmalen. Nach nochmaligen Drücken von "Q" kehrst du in den normalen Modus zurück und die Lackschicht wird zur Auswahl. (bzw. der Bereich um die Lackschicht, je nachdem, welche Voreinstellungen getroffen sind.)

Die Ebenenmaske verwendest du, um Bereiche einer Ebene transparent zu machen, Übergangseffekte zu darunterliegenden Ebenen zu erstellen etc.
In der Ebenenpalette erhältst du neben der eigentlichen Ebenenminiatur ein weiteres Symbol. Klickst du auf dieses, so kannst du die sogenannte Ebenenmaske bearbeiten. Dazu kannst du alle Filter und Werkzeuge wie gewohnt verwenden.

Schwarze Bereiche machen die eigentliche Ebene an dieser Stelle 100% transparent, ein reines Weiß belässt die volle Deckkraft. Graustufen dazwischen bilden eine Teiltransparenz.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## GreenThunder (23. September 2003)

Ich meinte den Maskierungsmodus, aber danke dass du mir auch gleich noch die Ebenenmaske erklärt hast.  

Den Maskierungsmodus verstehe ich aber leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. September 2003)

Nein, jetzt echt nicht mehr!

Weißt Du was die Hilfe ( F1 ) alles auswirft wenn man dort mal nach "Maskierungsmodus sucht?

Nur mal ein Auszug:



> Im Maskierungsmodus können Sie eine beliebige Auswahl ohne die Kanäle-Palette als Maske bearbeiten, während Sie ein Bild anzeigen. Der Vorteil der Bearbeitung einer Auswahl als Maske liegt darin, daß fast alle Photoshop-Werkzeuge oder -Filter verfügbar sind. Wenn Sie z. B. mit dem Auswahlrechteck eine rechteckige Auswahl erstellen, können Sie in den Maskierungsmodus wechseln und die Auswahl mit dem Pinsel erweitern bzw. verkleinern, oder Sie können die Auswahlkanten mit Filtern verzerren. Außerdem können Sie Auswahlwerkzeuge verwenden, da der Maskierungsmodus selbst keine Auswahl darstellt.
> 
> Beginnen Sie mit einem ausgewählten Bereich, und vergrößern oder zu verkleinern Sie ihn im Maskierungsmodus, um die Maske zu erstellen. Sie können die Maske auch vollständig im Maskierungsmodus erstellen. Durch Farbe werden die geschützten und ungeschützten Bereiche unterschieden. Wenn Sie den Maskierungsmodus beenden, wird aus den ungeschützten Bereichen eine Auswahl erstellt.
> 
> Ein temporärer Maskierungsmodus-Kanal wird auf der Kanäle-Palette angezeigt, während Sie im Maskierungsmodus arbeiten. Die Maske wird jedoch vollständig im Bildfenster bearbeitet.



Quelle: Hilfesystem von Adobe Photoshop !

Und erst das Handbuch - sorry mir ist noch ganz schwindelig!

Selber suchen!


----------



## Mythos007 (23. September 2003)

Hallo GreenThunder,

schau dazu doch bitte einmal in Deinem Hanbuch nach. Ab Seite 
318 "So erstellen Sie eine tempräre Maske" ist dies sehr gut erklärt...

oder nutze die Onlinehilfe von Photoshop [F1] Suchwort: "maskierungsmodus"

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: Hallo BSE Royal - euer Photozauberprojekt ist eine sehr
feine Sache *daumenhochzeig* vielleicht ergibt sich ja irgend
wann einmal die Möglichkeit einer Zusammenarbeit ...


----------



## BSE Royal (23. September 2003)

@mythos: Erstmal Sorry für OT  :
Das "Ihr" ist leider nur ein "Ich". Habe die Seite bisher, abgesehen von 3 oder 4 Tutorials komplett alleine hochgezogen. Ist ja leider immer schwer, Helfer zu finden, wenns kein Geld gibt! 

Naja, Zusammenarbeit: Kommt drauf an wie und was! 
Werde damnächst eine 3. Schulung zu Photoshop als PDF veröffentlichen. Evtl. kann man da was machen. Inhalte davon werden dann unter anderem Farbmanagement, Scanoptimierung, Komplexe Auswahlverfahren, etc. sein.

Lieber Gruß, der BSE!


----------



## GreenThunder (23. September 2003)

Danke für Euere Hinweise.
Die Photoshop Hilfe konnte ich erst nutzen, nachdem ich wußte wie dies Modus genau heißt. 
Aber jetzt weiß ichs ja!

Danke @ all


----------



## Michael Och (23. September 2003)

Freut mich zu hören, und achja, schämt euch nicht F1 zu drücken!

@BSE..Ich würde ohne Geld gerne mitarbeiten   (bin eh nicht volljähring)


----------

